# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Переиздание книг : Бесценный дар и Путь к совершенству

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 

Прочитав в соседней теме о переиздании книг, захотелось спросить : планируется ли переиздание таких книг как "Бесценный дар" и "Путь к совершенству" ? 
Эти книги не продаются (кончились), но есть в списке на первых страницах книг Прабхупады.

Я разговаривал с Падманабхой прабху, он сказал что все книги Прабхупады важны, и он постарается договориться о их переиздании уже этой осенью. На что я ему сказал что наверно все силы сейчас задействованы на доиздание ШБ и ЧЧ.

Неужели просто для переиздания нужны все те люди, которые занимаются переводами и другими функциями ?

Спасибо за ваш ответ  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

> Прочитав в соседней теме о переиздании книг, захотелось спросить : планируется ли переиздание таких книг как "Бесценный дар" и "Путь к совершенству" ? 
> Эти книги не продаются (кончились), но есть в списке на первых страницах книг Прабхупады.
> Я разговаривал с Падманабхой прабху, он сказал что все книги Прабхупады важны, и он постарается договориться о их переиздании уже этой осенью. На что я ему сказал что наверно все силы сейчас задействованы на доиздание ШБ и ЧЧ.
> Неужели просто для переиздания нужны все те люди, которые занимаются переводами и другими функциями ?


Харе Кришна, Дмитрий! Примите мои поклоны!
Насколько помню, "Бесценный дар" перепечатывали несколько лет назад.
А вообще, печать ранее изданных книг у нас происходит по принципу "спрос-предложение". Т.е. нам заказывают - мы печатаем. Если поступит заказ от российских общин ИСККОН на "Бесценный дар" и "Путь к совершенству" - напечатаем с удовольствием.

----------

